
The GitHub for Android beta is here - i_am_not_elon
https://github.blog/2020-01-14-the-github-for-android-beta-is-here/
======
verdverm
Completely missing any feedback or bug reporting features...

And there are issues...

Not impressed anyway

~~~
dstaley
Tap your profile photo in the top left, tap the settings cog on the right, and
tap share feedback.

~~~
verdverm
Case in point, buried in a series of menus that weren't obvious with a menu at
the bottom and top right as well.

~~~
dstaley
To be completely fair, virtually every app I've ever used has a "Send
Feedback" function in the settings, and quite a few of them use both a bottom
app bar along with some sort of overflow menu. Biggest example would be Google
Play, something familiar to almost all Android users.

~~~
verdverm
The four Google apps I tried had I top level entry for feedback from the first
hamburger menu, within one click from the Basu UI.

Several non-google apps were more obscure. GitHub feedback is an email
address.

I've been waiting for 5+ years for a decent GH mobile experience. Suffice it
to say, major disappointment for this "beta"

What are they even doing with repo sorting, uuid based? Certainly not time or
alphabetical like the web experience

